
The Hubris of Biohacking - scottie_m
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/04/biohacking-siren-song/557849/?single_page=true
======
JPLeRouzic
The point seems sensible given the recent behavior of some guys.

But biohackers are indispensable as well as more mainstream scientists. They
are the practitioners of Metropolis-Hasting that help overcome some local
minimum in knowledge of biology.

